# Moving threads



## Alxmrphi

One of my threads was moved from one forum to another forum, and I was going back about 3/4/5/6 pages in the original forum trying to find it, then I went to my email and looked and it had been moved, a few times threads of mine have been moved to different forums

IT'D BE NICE IF WHOEVER MOVED IT, TOLD ME.


----------



## ElaineG

Twasn't me, but normally there is a redirect to follow.  If there was no redirect, I'm sure it was simply an oversight on the part of the mod who moved it.


----------



## Alxmrphi

A few threads I have participated in, get moved, so I think I am going to only go to threads through my email because that's the only way I know I am going to the right place. 

It's been a few times and I haven't had any word of where the thread I started/was participating in, has gone. It's just a tad annoying sometimes when you're in a rush.


----------



## cuchuflete

Alex_Murphy said:


> It's just a tad annoying sometimes when you're in a rush.


This is not in reference to you Alex, as I've never had occasion to move any thread of yours.  It is more than a tad annoying to constantly find English threads in Sólo español, and Spanish, French, German and other language questions in English Only.
When I see them I move them.  The forum software defaults to a redirect listing in the forum where the thread first appeared.

I have no idea if or how this may affect e-mail notifications.

If you like, I am willing to work with you to try moving a thread, just to see what, if anything, happens to notifications.


----------



## Rayines

> A few threads I have participated in, get moved, so I think I am going to only go to threads through my email because that's the only way I know I am going to the right place.


Hello Murphy: I think that once you go to the thread through your email (and you're supposed to receive an e-mail corresponding to any thread you take part in), you look above for the name of the forum, and then you know how to look for it afterwards. Or am I saying nonsense? 

Sorry, yes, I'm saying nonsense, because I imagine that if one receives the e-mail, but the post is moved afterwards, it's then when one doesn't find it .


----------



## Jana337

If the thread in question is Parole da imparare, it was me. I left a redirect, as usual. Currently, it can be found on page 5 of the IT-EN forum.

Instead of browsing forum pages backwards or having me send you a PM, wouldn't it be efficient to use our search engine or - if the thread is recent - to click on your own profile and then on Threads started by Alex_Murphy?

Jana


----------



## Benjy

It would be far easier to go and type something in capitals in the C&S forum actually.


----------



## maxiogee

Alex_Murphy said:


> One of my threads was moved from one forum to another forum, and I was going back about 3/4/5/6 pages in the original forum trying to find it, then I went to my email and looked and it had been moved, a few times threads of mine have been moved to different forums
> 
> IT'D BE NICE IF WHOEVER MOVED IT, TOLD ME.



Could it be  that you shouldn't need to be told?
If it has happened "a few times", maybe you need to consider whether you are posting your threads in the right fora.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Out of god knows how many threads I've started, "a few" is about 10ish that I am refering to, so no, I don't think I shouldn't need to be told. I have been praised for trying to write my questions in another language, but I need English explanations, so with the praise I thought I'd carry on, but I'm not going to anymore if my threads just get moved to "Solo <language>", I'll have to always ask in English for it to remain somewhere where I can get an explanation, that is the what I am going to do.


----------



## ampurdan

I think the easiest and quicker way to check the answers to your threads, wherever they are, is through the User Control Panel, isn't it?


----------

